# ScareCrow



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I made a brand new scare crow yesterday which will be placed along the cornstalk trail this year. I am looking to make 1 or two more but the next two will be with pumpkin heads. Tell me what you think, thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Way cool, dude! How did you get the head to stay on the shoulders?


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I like it! Scarecrows are one of my favorite props to make.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

cool - think about addin some different textures to it - maybe some jute..cheesecloth..bag-o-web dipped in latex paint - vines - twigs - its a great start! keep us posted


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with 1031fan -- he looks cool, now he needs some of the uniformity broken up. Also stain him to make him look weathered and messed up -- coffee and tea are good for that; mist (don't blast) here & there with black spraypaint to look mildewed. And dont forget to stain the twine/rope that's tying him; a lot of people forget that part. And something dangly from the hands... vines, ratty rags, torn-up stained cheesecloth, whatever -- something to hang and sway in the breeze.

That's a groovy mask... where'd ya find it?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*cool*

Nice work Shady!
Do his eyes light up? That would be wicked cool at night,or even just spotlit, yeah!

Be sure to post some night pics.


----------



## Buck Jr (Aug 30, 2007)

think it will look great in the corn field. nice!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good, I really like that mask. As much as I love simple, it does need something else to break up the monotony of the burlap. Of course, at night, nobody would care...lol


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks great! Just a few finishing touches and you'll have a very scary scarecrow.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice, Shady.

Some twigs would make good hands.


I like it a lot.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I love life size. Great prop!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking GREAT!! How about instead of just twine use fake barbed wire to tie it together? You could make some rips and tears in the burlap as well and have straw poking through. It would give some additional detail to the body and look creepy to boot! I agree and think twigs or straw for hands would be a good addition.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like! I think scarecrows really epitomize the harvest/fall season, and even more so when they're creepy-looking. Nice work!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I think it looks great as is, great job.
I have always invisioned scarecrows as really simple.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Great job! I love the mask, its really creapy. I agree about the hands and stuff. The other 2 you are planning on making sound great!

Tell me, Is your mother worried about you yet?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I've decided that I'll add some like vines rapping down him, light spots of black spray paint and possibly red light up eyes. Thanks for the sugjestions and glad you like it! P.S. My mother is cool about it and loves crafts so sometimes she will help, they just dont like the early prop building, but I don't think they understand how close the opening haunt day is!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

early...shmearly...

Keep up the good work. Please post a pic when you are done.
I haven't tackled a scarecrow yet but I would like to build one for next year. I don't think I can get to it this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Shady ..
maybe bundle some corn stalks around the base also like its growing out of them.
great job


----------

